# What cavitation plate??



## Cabela (Mar 16, 2017)

I recently purchased a maverick hpxt and am in the process to re-prop it with a Foreman prop with new inlets from him as well. Only two that I’m aware of are Stiffys and NewWater. Not sure if Tim’s come in more than one size. If not I’m assuming it may be too big when turning the boat sharp. Motor is a Yamaha 70 4 stroke.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Lots of posts on these.

To cut to the chase, I would say if you can't stand to drill holes in your motor, then Stiffy. If you don't mind drilling, then Transport Boats makes a really good one. Heck if Jack is doing your prop then bounce it off of him.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sublime said:


> Lots of posts on these.
> 
> To cut to the chase, I would say if you can't stand to drill holes in your motor, then Stiffy. If you don't mind drilling, then Transport Boats makes a really good one. Heck if Jack is doing your prop then bounce it off of him.


Jack will recommend a TranSport plate. Call their shop in Palacios and ask about a compression plate. I would recommend not having them cut it to fit your motor, cut it yourself and mount it with the rear of the plate even with the rear of the lower unit plate.


----------



## Cabela (Mar 16, 2017)

Sublime said:


> Lots of posts on these.
> 
> To cut to the chase, I would say if you can't stand to drill holes in your motor, then Stiffy. If you don't mind drilling, then Transport Boats makes a really good one. Heck if Jack is doing your prop then bounce it off of him.


I know I’ve been reading on them for the last two days but no real definite answer after all of that. After talking with Stiffy you don’t drill the motor with his plate. I didn’t see a lot of info on the trans do you have personal experience with it? I also bounced that off of Jack was also curious what others had to say.


----------



## Cabela (Mar 16, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Jack will recommend a TranSport plate. Call their shop in Palacios and ask about a compression plate. I would recommend not having them cut it to fit your motor, cut it yourself and mount it with the rear of the plate even with the rear of the lower unit plate.


 Actually he did not recommend them. He recommended new waters. I will look into the transport today thanks for the tip on mounting it. Are you running one on your Hpxt?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Cabela said:


> I know I’ve been reading on them for the last two days but no real definite answer after all of that. After talking with Stiffy you don’t drill the motor with his plate. I didn’t see a lot of info on the trans do you have personal experience with it? I also bounced that off of Jack was also curious what others had to say.


Yes, I ran a Trans on my tunnel skiff. I personally think it is the best design for keeping water around the prop as it wraps around and down more than any other plate I have seen. The Trans may also be a little better as far as turning clearance for skiffs with sponsons.


----------



## Cabela (Mar 16, 2017)

Sublime said:


> Yes, I ran a Trans on my tunnel skiff. I personally think it is the best design for keeping water around the prop as it wraps around and down more than any other plate I have seen. The Trans may also be a little better as far as turning clearance for skiffs with sponsons.


Thanks for the info


----------



## elsillo (Aug 6, 2017)

I run the Trans Plate as well, and being that the design is almost like a half pipe it holds water around the prop very well. I have it on my Heron 16 non tunnel and would recommend it to anyone looking for one.
https://www.microskiff.com/threads/texas-non-tunnel-skiffs-running-cavitation-plates.54182/


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I bought both of my Tran plates due to Jack’s recommendation and glad I did. The New Waters are just as unsightly and huge as the Shaw Wing. The Tran has more radius on the sides and only needs 4-6 bolts even though they go through the lower unit plate, I don’t care about voiding a lower unit warranty, I’d rather have a better looking plate that performs. Those two piece plates look like a science experiment and if the bolts loosen up at all the plate will vibrate and eat a hole in your lower unit.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cabela said:


> Actually he did not recommend them. He recommended new waters. I will look into the transport today thanks for the tip on mounting it. Are you running one on your Hpxt?


Yessir, it rips with a holeshot prop...


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I've had two different compression plates and two cav plates. On my skiff, the cav plate was nearly useless. I put a Stiffy on it and have been very pleased. I was able to raise the engine up to the highest bolt and can get up with the jack plate on 6 and in next to nothing - probably 10" to 12". Personally, I think the Stiffy channels more water than the Trans Sport based on the design. That could be argued, but take a look at the upward lip toward the stern on the Stiffy, then the overall width and depth of the wings. I've ran this extensively and I can hear the water being channeled and eaten up by the prop when it is jacked up. I don't have a tunnel, but have owned one before, and this is about as close as it gets. It's easy to install too, the only thing you have to consider is the anode position under the unit. You may need to cut the plate to take this off when needed.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I’m not a expert as I don’t run one. I don’t think one is better than the other. Why, the water coming off the back of each boat is different based on hull design, load, tabs. So that would make me believe one could work differently than the other. You would have to test each one and it seems some may have on their skiff. I like the look of Smackdaddys.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Matts said:


> I too have no tunnel but raised my engine. Can jump on plane with motor jacked all the way up but have to start dropping it immediately. With a tunnel, I could leave it up. Runs about 1/2 way up without loosing hold.


Sounds right about the same as my B2, but I can with the jackplate at 4.5 to 5 without issue.

And to be clear on terminology, a cav plate only sits above the prop. It helps eliminate prop wash and blow outs. It does not wrap the lower unit - that is what a compression plate does. It channels more water for better pressure and running the engine higher on the jack plate.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

coconutgroves said:


> I've had two different compression plates and two cav plates. On my skiff, the cav plate was nearly useless. I put a Stiffy on it and have been very pleased. I was able to raise the engine up to the highest bolt and can get up with the jack plate on 6 and in next to nothing - probably 10" to 12". Personally, I think the Stiffy channels more water than the Trans Sport based on the design. That could be argued, but take a look at the upward lip toward the stern on the Stiffy, then the overall width and depth of the wings. I've ran this extensively and I can hear the water being channeled and eaten up by the prop when it is jacked up. I don't have a tunnel, but have owned one before, and this is about as close as it gets. It's easy to install too, the only thing you have to consider is the anode position under the unit. You may need to cut the plate to take this off when needed.


Once your motor is raised as high as mine you don’t need a lip in front to catch water. Watch that video, the apron of water hits the plate about 1/3 of the way back. I agree if you are running a motor with no setback or jackplate or mounted lower the lip in front would definitely help catch and channel more water. Not hating on any plates really, just an honest opinion from what I’ve seen and run on many boats.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Once your motor is raised as high as mine you don’t need a lip in front to catch water. Watch that video, the apron of water hits the plate about 1/3 of the way back. I agree if you are running a motor with no setback or jackplate or mounted lower the lip in front would definitely help catch and channel more water. Not hating on any plates really, just an honest opinion from what I’ve seen and run on many boats.


Smackdaddy - good info and some of that is part of my point - if the water is hitting 1/3 of the way back, wouldn't that be past the water pick up? On mine, I don't have a tunnel, but the water is throw upward from the transom in between the sponson into the front of the plate, then channeled to the pick ups. That's why I pointed out that the Stiffy design - I've done video at different speeds and heights to verify the water in hits in the front and was channeling water to the pick ups.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

coconutgroves said:


> Smackdaddy - good info and some of that is part of my point - if the water is hitting 1/3 of the way back, wouldn't that be past the water pick up? On mine, I don't have a tunnel, but the water is throw upward from the transom in between the sponson into the front of the plate, then channeled to the pick ups. That's why I pointed out that the Stiffy design - I've done video at different speeds and heights to verify the water in hits in the front and was channeling water to the pick ups.


I’m just giving him some feedback because I have the exact same boat, my motor is a 2 stroke Yamaha and his is a F70 4stroke. I had no issues with stock pickups until I raised my motor way higher than most people are comfortable with so I built a low water pickup. Either way the Tran plate will perform just fine and fit on his motor without hitting the hull.


----------



## TheHawk (Aug 9, 2017)

Where can you buy one of these online, either the trans or the new water? Neither seem too interested in selling many...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

TheHawk said:


> Where can you buy one of these online, either the trans or the new water? Neither seem too interested in selling many...


TranSport is a boat builder that makes these plates. If you call them and ask to buy one they will sell you one. 
New Water will sell you one if you call them. How bad do you want one?


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Kevin Shaw at Fibertex has them online and is always helpful.


----------



## TheHawk (Aug 9, 2017)

Happy to call them but I would imagine that would get a lot more sold if people could actually research them without needing to call. I have bought so much stuff on a whim if all I have to do is throw it in a cart and buy it, especially at night!


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

TheHawk said:


> Happy to call them but I would imagine that would get a lot more sold if people could actually research them without needing to call. I have bought so much stuff on a whim if all I have to do is throw it in a cart and buy it, especially at night!


They have them right on their website.






Cavitation Plates - Fibertex & Supply, Inc.


Running and getting up shallow is a breeze with ShawWing™ cavitation plates. Proudly hand-made in America, contact us today or read our testimonials!




fibertexandsupply.com




I have also had really good luck contacting them on their website and shooting Bruce an email, if he still works there. He’s been there a long time and very customer service minded.


----------



## TheHawk (Aug 9, 2017)

Yep. Fibertex does a great job at this and Bruce is awesome to deal with. It is why I have put Shaw Wings on my last two skiffs--I was somewhat able to look at them and watch videos of them and how they are installed, etc. I would have potentially considered the Trans or Tim's but there is no where to simply research them online beforehand so not worth the hassle.


----------

